# $20 Challenge



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

I played a game with myself this morning. Went to the store to just shop for my stockpile supplies and my goal was to only spend 20 dollars (just wanted to see what would happen), buy nothing made in China, and try to buy only things that have a shelf life. I also wanted to buy things we will eat and use. Was a good workout in math as I forgot my calculator! LOL (thunks self in head)

I had fun actually. 









Here is what I got. (I spent 20.95 total)

2 Butterball Chicken Broth, on sale for 2 cans for 1.00
Bag of Pinto Beans, .59
Ramen Noodles, on sale 5 for .89
2 cans of Peas, on sale 2 cans for .88
2 cans of Corn, 2 cans for 1.00
Tea, on sale for 1.00 (not my normal brand, but couldnât resist the sale)
Big bag of Brown Sugar, 1.33
Flour, on sale for 1.25
Cinnamon, .59
2 packages of yeast, .63 each
2 small cans of Evaporated Milk, .67 each
Salt, .49
Baking Soda, .50
Corn oil, 1.59
Pasta, .98
Spaghetti Sauce, 1.00
3 cans Soup, .59 each (I think, I forgot to write it down, lol)
Matches, .67
3 Gallons of Distilled Water, .67 each

I have some stuff stockpiled already, but so many folks are trying to get going and all, why not just see what you can tuck away for 20 dollars? Is a simple start.  

Anyone want to play?


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hmmm . . . I love a challenge! Does my shopping trip from yesterday count? As far as food, I only bought milk, so here's the prep items I found:

National Pressure Canner $10
Flour Sifter .99
2 dozen canning jars 2.00
2 10 packs of matches 1.98
5 shirts 2.50
3 pair of wool socks .30
potato masher .25
for a total of $18.02 + 1.08 sales tax = $19.10

Everything except the matches came from thrift stores. After next payday, I'll see if I can add more to our food preps. 

Maggie


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Ok I will try...from what i have bought in lost leaders this past week

10 boxes of jiffy cornbread mix at .20 each= 2.00
1 bottle vegetable oil=1.00
1 10lb self rising flour .89
I large package of elbow noodles .99
1 jar of yeast 2.49
5 16 0z bags of beans (2pinto, 2black eye, 1 small red beans) @ .69 each=3.45
1 10lb bag of rice 1.99
5 cans of spam @ 5.00 ( a 5 for $5 special)
1 large bottle of syrup 1.35.
3 cans of tuna at .99

20.15

I have my own vegetable garden,fruit trees, chickens & eggs, and soon to have the dairy goats..so to me that would round it out nicely:

For breakfasts: Either eggs and spam or pancakes
For lunch: Hot spam sandwiches with homemade mayo or tuna sandwiches or even egg salad
For dinner: beans and rice, cornbread, veggies, fruit or tuna casserole with rice pudding (I also got cinnamon and sage in large 1lb jars for .69 yesterday) or grilled chicken, rice, veggies)

Part of the fun for me is to buy as little as I can and plan menus around only those items...sometimes it gets hard based on what they have on sale for the week.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

> Does my shopping trip from yesterday count?


Sure it does!

Wow magnolia, you did really good with 20 bucks! Getting a pressure cooker for 10 dollars sounds like a steal!

Got to love Jiffy cornbread Antilifegrand! We are lucky and get it on sale here a lot too. You got some good bargains also!


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Good job shopping! I may try this challenge too!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

good job.....keep it up and you will have a nice stock pile for TSHTF.you all have done well for sure.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

find a dollar general and the ramen soup is 10 for a dollar.
looks like you got a good deal on the rest.


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

Aintlifegrand, where did you find yeast for 2.49 a jar?? I have been paying anywhere from 6-8 dollars a jar!! I can get a 3 pack for what you paid if I am lucky.

Sherry in Ga


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

we have such a huge garden that our preps are usually in 50 and 25 pound bags or gallons. so for $20 , I would get 25 pounds lentles $5, 25 pounds pearl barley $5, gallon cooking oil $4.50, case top ramon $2.50, pound of yeast $3.00.

The next time I would get 50 pounds of either brown rice, oat meal, whole wheat flour for about $14 and the other $6 I would have my choice of 1 or 2 #10 cans of pineapple, apple sause, or ketchup, mustard or that icky canned cheese, 3 pounds of raisins or 2 boxes of 100 count green tea.
Another time I would buy 50 pounds of pinto beans for $17 and have $3 left for a 25 pound bag of salt or a can of baking powder.
Then I pretty much start all over again. Been doing this for the last 2 years, Some times I switch over and buy 2 or so cases of canned goods from the canned goods store. or as many cans of coffee as I can get for $20 at $3.50 a can.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I wouldn't eat ramen if it were free! Ok, maybe if I were STARVING....Some of the inexpensive items look good, but I don't like the idea of buying processed cheap food like spaghetti sauce no matter how cheap it is. Makes you wonder how the company can afford to sell it so cheap.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

MountAiry said:


> Anyone want to play?


Can you loan me $20?


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

farmergirl said:


> I wouldn't eat ramen if it were free! Ok, maybe if I were STARVING....Some of the inexpensive items look good, but I don't like the idea of buying processed cheap food like spaghetti sauce no matter how cheap it is. Makes you wonder how the company can afford to sell it so cheap.


There is just as much MSG in the broth as there is in the noodles. Hopefully it's just for emergencies.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

> Good job shopping! I may try this challenge too!


I hope you do Bella! Was kind of fun.  



> keep it up and you will have a nice stock pile


Working on it Elkhound  



> find a dollar general and the ramen soup is 10 for a dollar


Ahh, now you tell me.  I donât usually buy them (weâve had them before, but has been awhile) so wasnât sure if it was a bargain or not. Sounded like it.  



> Aintlifegrand, where did you find yeast for 2.49 a jar??


Yea, where did you get that? I canât get it for that price either! :help: 

Iâm envious of your big garden SquashNut. I canât wait until we sell our other house so we can put all our attention into this one! (hope to have a wonderful garden next year!)  

I would rather make my own spaghetti sauce Farmergirl, but I am afraid I will do it wrong and poison my family! Lol I am working up the nerve to get a pressure cooker (heard stories as a child about exploding pressure cookers) so I can begin to learn. Right now I just can jellies and stuff like that. :stirpot:


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't think I could stomach the Ramen noodles either! Some of the other stuff I wouldn't mind having on hand though.

Sherry in GA


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

> Can you loan me $20?


 LOL Dahc!  



> There is just as much MSG in the broth as there is in the noodles. Hopefully it's just for emergencies.


UH OH I didnât know thatâ¦ (never thought to look and am not fond of the idea of eating MSG) :grump: 
(need to read labels all the time, not just part of the time!)
bad me! bad me!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

With gas and grocery prices the way they are, pretty soon top ramen will be like the best treat of the week. Instead of chicken for sunday dinner we'll all have top raman.
i keep 5 cases on hand at all times. They'll taste maighty good some day.
I have to agree about the speggetti sause but it takes so many tomatoes to make a dinner of good sause even with my 40 plants I can only make sause enough for a few times a year, so we buy some too.
Just keep prepping you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Let's see, $20 huh....well, if I drive to town (30 miles) and buy milk....

Yep, between gas and milk -- that's about $20...lol.  

Milk is still going up in price here. I never thought I'd see the day when gas was a bargain compared to having milk on your cereal. :Bawling: 

Seriously, I love this challange! I will be going to town tomarrow for my regular shopping trip and will give it try. I'll post tomarrow what I got for $20.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

About the ramen noodles; although they are terrible for you (and full of salt besides the MSG), I consider it a good thing to stock for emergency use. They are dog cheap, store forever just about, take only 2 cups of water, you can feed a family of 4 on 2 packages and not have to double the water, makes a good hot filling meal, and takes very little energy to cook. 

It isn't good for you for every day use, but in an emergency or SHTF situation, it's sure better than TVP.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I prefer to buy higher quality, organic if possible, sauces and soups, but I wait until they go on sale and then stock up. We do the same with organic canned tomatoes. Another concern with the cheaper canned goods is the high sodium content. I'm sorry if I am raining on anyone's parade, I hate it when I'm excited about something and someone knocks the wind out of my sails....I just worry about balancing frugality with general good health.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, I'm in for the challenge, too  I'll stop by our local tiny grocery store and see what I can buy for $20. Might just be Marie Callendar's pies and Dreyers ice cream if that's what's on sale. LOL!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I buy organic too, when i can find it for a simalar price to non-organic. I don't salt much of my food either. But some salt is needed by your body for various things. Including keeping your heart pumping.
they do have organic raman made with brown rice noodles,
I wonder if that is any better?
I've tryed making everything from scratch and it's not some that is easy to do on a every day basis, let alone during a emergency. That is why I have both scratch ingredients and some commercial canned foods. As well as my canned stuff from our garden.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Farmergirl brings up a good point. I think the challenge depends on whether your talking for emergency storage purposes or day-to-day frugal use.

Day-to-day use I try to get better products and organic if possible; however, we don't have much in the way of organic products here (we only have 3 stores within 30 miles) and, when you do find them, you pay a VERY premium price. I just can't afford to do that when buying a case at a time (they never go on sale). So our emergency storage is kind of inferior to our day-to-day use. I'd rather have a good variety of lots of things, than only a little bit of organic stuff. 

In an emergency, I'm concerned more about calories, variety, conservative prep methods, etc. and making it last if the SHTF longer than expected. Basically, I look at emergency prep as "survival" and having enough to sustain life, as opposed to whether I might get cancer from eating a jar of non-organic tomatoes for a few months. Although I truly do understand the opposing view; for us we just can't financially afford to do it.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Oh goody! I canât wait to see what yall are gonna get!  

LOL Karen, isnât that the truth. Gas and milk prices.. ugg.



> I prefer to buy higher quality, organic if possible


Farmergirl, you just make me think of all the reasons I am here.  I bought some organic pasta sauce awhile back and it was delicious. I just canât afford to buy organic much as seems to be so pricey. I am looking forward to the day where most of what we eat is food I am in total control of. 
Will be a wonderful day to see my stockpile full of my own canned veggies, etc.

I donât worry too much about sodium. Last time I had blood work done, I am one of those rare (least it seems like rare as so many folks have to watch their salt) women where my salt was actually a bit low. My DR told me to drink a glass of V8 juice every day to bring it up, which of couse I didnât. lol (I am bad about forgetting stuff like that)
But I do use common sense for the most part and try not to over do the salt thing as just isnât good for you. Also my daughter and I are both eye patients (she is blind in one eye after 5 major surgeries; I'm not but also had many surgeries) so we watch out salt intake as it shifts the vitreous (solution behind the retinas), which is bad for us


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Karen,
It sounds like we are faced with very different options at the grocery store  I hate it that organics are unreasonably high priced much of the time. Around here, I can buy canned organic tomatoes (Muir Glen) on sale every couple months at the co-op and I only end up paying a few cents/ can more than I would for the non-organic. It costs us so little extra money that I don't think much of it. We do spend alot at the co-op when we go, but it's because we only go every 2 mos or so and we stock up big time  They often have the larger cans (28 ozs I think) on a steep discount, probably because most city folks prefer the smaller cans that you use up each time you open one. Me, I just freeze whatever tomatoes are left over to use another day. 

I understand what you're saying about the SHTFS food supply needing to be simple to prepare, easy to store, long shelf life, etc.. Makes sense from a planning perspective, but I gotta tell you if the SHTF, my body would be in dire shock if I suddenly changed my eating habits so dramatically. I would be bleary eyed with a migraine and starving because I eat about 400 lbs of fresh cooked potatoes a year! (It's the frenchwoman in me).


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the super idea, this will show people that you don't have to spend a lot at a time to "prep".
Like everything, the first step is the hardest.

Years ago, I did a Sat. morning Rummage sale trip, on my motorcycle (enduro), with $5.00 bucks.
Looking for antiques, camping stuff, tools etc.
Rules were only $5 bucks, and had to be carried by the bike. (unless it was REALLY something special).
You would surprised at what I found.

Guess I will have to try your Idea.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

MAirey - this sounds like a really neat idea. Of course, I may be waiting until next paycheck to indulge. 

Have you looked at the Angelfood Ministries food package for $25.? Now, think about it... there are some frozen foods, lots of breaded chicken and some steaks - breakfast links, pancake mix, etc. But, there are beans and sometimes peanut butter. I did the first 4 months of this year and still ahve a refrigerator freezer full of food. Most of the frozen is individually flash frozen, so you can thaw just what you need. I can get a lot of food for the $25. If you add $18 more you can get grill boxes of steaks and chops, etc. Not saying that this is what you want lots of, but it's basic and it stretches a Buck.

It is not home grown, but as good as I've bought in the Walmart or Krogers or Piggly Wiggly grocery stores, general type merchandise. (Not special cuts).

Just a thought to help stretch a $$. 

Angie


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

about the ramen;

in a situation like you are planning for, youll be lucky to have any good food. as cheap as it is, one package provides;

14g of fat
52g of carbs
4g of fiber
10g protein
0g cholesterol
1820g sodium (good if you are sweating alot survivng and stuff, you need @ 2400g a day under normal healthy conditions)
400 calories

it weighs nothing to carry, lasts forever, and can be mixed with other stuff/meat/veg/roadkill sauce.

thinking like a survior who may need to travel fast and light, each person could carry a full case of this stuff (40 pack) and not even notice the weight. 

and it stores well. one person can have a full belly for a month for @ $8 to $10.

you need to keep in mind, you may not actually get to have a peaceful and stationary SHTF....
you might be running, and light food is your friend.

and when your belly growls you wont find it so revolting.

a case of this stuff might save yer life.


----------



## FUNKY PIONEER (Sep 20, 2005)

Dahc said:


> There is just as much MSG in the broth as there is in the noodles. Hopefully it's just for emergencies.


I know people who eat this on a regular Basis! Personally in TSHTF situation I don't want to be puking after eatin fake food like Ramen, YKWIM?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, many college kids, and young people in low paying jobs, and single moms stretching a buck will be in condition to survive on this kind of stuff. 

I don't really go for it, but have a 25 year old daughter that once in awhile likes to make it, drain the water mostly out and put in a few frozen vegs to make a quick lunch. Her hubby likes it also. Me, Not so much.

Angie


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

We don't eat ramen here. It gives me horrid headaches and heartburn even without the seasoning packet. Also I remember from y2k stuff that I stored that ramen has a shelf life of about 4 years if it is not sealed in something airtight like a gasket lidded bucket. The oils in them go rancid. When I threw out the three cases we had boy did they stink when I opened a package!!! They had been in a cool, dark and dry pantry for those years too. So remember even food full of preservatives have a shelf life. 

I will have to try this challenge when I go to the store on Thursday. 

Elsa


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

MSG doesnt seem to bug me.... 

yum yum....


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

My college neice and her friends use ramen like we did macaroni and cheese when we were so poor. I added whatever veggies and leftover meat to the m/c. She takes the ramen and adds an extra cup or 2 of water plus a can of Vegall or frozen veggies and some canned chicken for ramen on steroid soup. She's thin and super healthy for a college kid.

Today the sale papers are out and I am going to plan my buying trip for friday!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I tried ramen noodled once about 15 years ago - I found them to be a negative calorie food :help:


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Sherrynboo said:


> Aintlifegrand, where did you find yeast for 2.49 a jar?? I have been paying anywhere from 6-8 dollars a jar!! I can get a 3 pack for what you paid if I am lucky.
> 
> Sherry in Ga



We have Super One here..not sure if you have them there. They are a discount brand of Brookshires. They had a huge pallet sale of them along with the spices I mentioned for .69 in those huge plastic jars...


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

This is a fun thread! I am looking forward to seeing everyoneâs 20 dollar purchases for their stockpiles!

I have been involved with the college kids lifestyle for years now as we have 3 that age (one just graduated last year with a double major, yea!) and ramen noodles seems to be a basic food group for many of their friends! Lol 
You are right Bella! Itâs kind of like our old macaroni and cheese in those lean years.
I was actually thinking about the noodles last night and kinda think I will get more. Its like Comfortablynumb said, full bellies are good and itâs so lightweight and all. I wouldnât use it as a staple, but would make a quick meal with little effort and toss is a can veggie and not a bad inexpensive thing to have around. If we didnât use it by chance, I wouldnât feel a monetary loss in tossing it out. We donât eat enough bad foods to really worry about it, I donât think.

Iâve never heard of the Angelfood Ministries food package Angie, but will do a search and see what itâs all about! Thanks for the tip. Stretching a buck works for me! Lol

You know Aintlifegrand, I think it is really selfish of you not to share your Super One store with the rest of us! Lol   
I donât think we have them, but I wish we did!

Iâm really looking forward to seeing what all yall bought!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

MountAiry said:


> This is a fun thread! I am looking forward to seeing everyoneâs 20 dollar purchases for their stockpiles!
> 
> I have been involved with the college kids lifestyle for years now as we have 3 that age (one just graduated last year with a double major, yea!) and ramen noodles seems to be a basic food group for many of their friends! Lol
> You are right Bella! Itâs kind of like our old macaroni and cheese in those lean years.
> ...



Oh i'll share..Just come on down.  The only thing is with the store is you have to get it when it's put out...My Mom will tell me about deals and specials she got during the day when I am at work and by time I get there..they are all gone...no rainchecks on the pallet sale stuff..


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

> Oh i'll share..Just come on down.


Sounds good Aintlifegrand! 
But if I come down, I want to try one of your Spam sandwiches for lunch!  (never have tried Spam, but am going to have to!)


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Angie,
Do you have a link to the Angelfood Ministries food package place you were talking about? After doing a search on it, I am not sure I am pulling up the right sites.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

MountAiry said:


> Sounds good Aintlifegrand!
> But if I come down, I want to try one of your Spam sandwiches for lunch!  (never have tried Spam, but am going to have to!)



Oh you have to try spam.. I eat it that way, or also chopped up in my scrambled eggs, or cooked in my dry beans for flavor ( make sure you do not add salt to the beans there is already enough) Get yourself a can...  Shoot I even bake it like a ham with a brown sugar/honey/mustard glaze and all..then slice it...serve it with sweet potatoes... great


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.angelfoodministries.com/

the main site. find your area, and check out the menu tab.

Angie


----------



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

SquahNut,

WOW! Where did you get 25# of lentils and barley for $5? I'd love to find that deal here. I searched for three months before I finally found pearled barley at Gordon Foods (primarily a restaurant supply store) for 89 cents a pound! All the grocery stores I visited and called (12 total) only stocked flaked barley in a tiny box!


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't mind Ramen noodles or any other brand.

Just be careful not to store them for a long time as they go rancid. The noodles are flash deep fried and contain enough oil to go bad over a period of time. I know this because mine did & I contacted the Dept. of Health. That is what they told me.

Tinda :cowboy:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

FUNKY PIONEER said:


> I know people who eat this on a regular Basis! Personally in TSHTF situation I don't want to be puking after eatin fake food like Ramen, YKWIM?



Yippee!!! More for me.

I've been hungry quite a few times in the past, and I can verify to a T that the old saying "hunger is the best spice" is true. If you don't believe it, go on a desert island diet... Nothing but a small breakfast of dried cereal (one child serving), a snack of one piece of dried fruit for lunch, and a supper of ramen and tuna fish if you're lucky. All the spices you want... as long as they'll fit into a compartment the size of a coffee cup. I've lost up to 25 lbs on some of these bush country jobs... and I'm not considered fat, at any time.

I've eaten everything but long pork in the past. The ONLY time I ever saw the food twice (puking, which to me is a sin) is when I foolishly tried to survive on nothing but raw oysters for three days.

If you're a pukin over Ramen now, heaven help when it's time to chase off the buzzards and chow down. Which I can say I have done!!!!! *technically true... buzzards returned minutes after I left (to go get a skinnin' partner) and when we got back, they'd thought they'd found the mother of all buffets  *

Food is nothing but carbon ore for our furnaces...

after a SHTF episode, I know I'll never get any more tea or bananas or other tropical fruit. What I get will be what I can grow. I'll miss nothing but black pepper and black tea (both of which I try to keep a couple years stock of). Organic Schmorganic... it'll come out of my garden, forest, or field. After a couple years of eating my own organic gruel, I'd probably kill for a chocolate cupcake (which I rarely if ever eat now!).

So this ol boy is storing junk, cause I can't grow it or harvest it. The river is out right now, and I should be walking the shores of my back 40 to see how many hogs I could kill. Post SHTF, I'd've been there at dawn. Now, my freezers are half full, and it's hot outside, and pork spoils easily, so I'm puttin it off.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

tinda said:


> I don't mind Ramen noodles or any other brand.
> 
> Just be careful not to store them for a long time as they go rancid. The noodles are flash deep fried and contain enough oil to go bad over a period of time. I know this because mine did & I contacted the Dept. of Health. That is what they told me.
> 
> Tinda :cowboy:


Used to keep them at "The Place", keep a long time and won't freeze, hunting lunch.

UNTIL, having lunch once, added hot water and started to eat and noticed the the "shrimp" were swimming.
Guess they do get bugs after a while.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the link Angie.
Iâve added SPAM to my grocery list Aintlifegrand!
Sounds like you have had an interesting life Texican!
Gesh, sure sounds like I need to keep a watchful eye on these noodles! Lol


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

MountAiry said:


> Sounds good Aintlifegrand!
> But if I come down, I want to try one of your Spam sandwiches for lunch!  (never have tried Spam, but am going to have to!)


If you slice it really, really thin, it's less painful.

I hate spam. It is not a food I use to prep with. I really even have reservations about calling it food. lol.

The MSG in the broth is the hidden kind that uses FDA permitted terminology to hide the fact it's there. Anything in a grocery store that says broth, either on the can or in the ingredients has MSG in it. There are a lot of different terms that are used to hide MSG in common everyday foods. 

enzyme modified,
anything fermented,
anything protein fortified,
anything ultra pasteurized,
autolyzed yeast,
barley malt,
broth,
bouillon,
calcium caseinate,
carrageen,
flavoring,
natural flavoring,
gelatin,
hydrolyzed oat flour,
hydrhydrolyzed vegetable,
olyzed protein,
malt extract maltodextrin,natural flavors,
pectin,
plant protein extract,
potassium glutamate,
sodium caseinate,
soy protein,
soy sauce,
stock,
textured protein,
whey protein,
yeast extract,
yeast food.

Just because these terms are used doesn't mean "for sure" that the product contains MSG but if you don't want MSG, avoid foods with these things listed in the ingredients.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Dahc - I think your list takes care of all packaged/canned items.  

Angie


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Dahc - I think your list takes care of all packaged/canned items.
> 
> Angie


Yeah, I think it does too. lol. I always preach the evils of boxes and cellophane anyway.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

> If you slice it really, really thin, it's less painful.


LOL Dahc!
I will try to remember that.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

texican...you should build a trap and catch a pig or 2.keep it alive in a big pen with top,cause they will climb out.give him some dewormer and feed him some corn for a few weeks.i wished i had wild pigs around here.i would eat pork all the time.

good thread mt.airy.i know about food allergies but in a shtf thing you should be able to eat anyhting.you know who will survive times like these?? poor people.....they already know how to survive and to live and "make do".they will just make do a bit longer or pull tighter on the belt notches .notthing against people with money or haveing it easy...but people who have hard physical jobs and jsut make a simple living will fair the best.does this make sense???like people saying ewwwww....i could'nt do this or that or butcher a rabbit or chicken.a country boy can survive....like hank williams jr.said..i can skin a buck and run a trotline.....

good thread...sorry for the little drift


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

> good thread mt.airy.


Thanks Elkhound!  



> but people who have hard physical jobs and jsut make a simple living will fair the best.does this make sense??


Makes a lot of sense. Many farmers and homesteaders, gardeners and such are use to physical labor and eating what they have canned and so forth. I think that will help as they may be stronger because of physical labor and know how to stretch a meal.



> good thread...sorry for the little drift


Nothing wrong with drifting. I do it all the time!  

(I can be a real chatter box sometimes and my mind just gets to running with thoughts. Too bad I can't type as fast as I think! LOL )


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

mt.airy.....the truth is good hunters/trappers/farmers/gardeners and small flock holders wont go hungry at all.in fact have plenty unless someone takes it from them.these people got dirt under the nails from gardening and stuff and can butcher....or should be able to butcher.also people say if i had to i could do this or that.well if you do a little practice you might find out you cant...or wont....or it might give someone pride in their ability to take a carcass and turn it into cuts of meat for their loved ones to eat.....or take seed and grow things for them to eat.....or forage in the forest for food....stuff like that.


heres some homegrown deer ham for you. this is brined for 2 weeks and then smoked.it dont get no better than this....no matter where you buy it or how much you pay for it.




















$20 dollars would not buy this from me.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

the only thing lately I have found thats hard to gag down is some stuff called "shredded pork in bbq sauce" from the dollar store.

i figure it was pulled pork in a can.. yum!

well the cat woudlnt eat it.... my dog spit it out [the dog that eats cat turds] and I did eat it all [the one can] with some bread....

wow I was happy to finish that can *gag*.

needless to say that case is sitting way way back there, as a last choice.... ya shoulda seen the dogs expression [the one who eats the piles the cat hacks up on the porch] when he got a mouthfull of this stuff.... he was so traumatized he wouldnt eat his dinner I handed to him.

"oh no... i'm not eating anything you give me... ever!!!"

lol


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Does it count to read this AFTER we went shopping today? We spent about $20 for groceries and bought beer and milk and bananas.  We also spent $25 on duck food! 

Ok, this wasn't a stock up trip, we needed duck food and had the rare movie and a dinner treat. Had a great time, won't run out of either duckie food or beer for the rest of the month, so that is good. I guess we stocked up well enough at the first of the month we didn't need much now. Normally on our monthly shopping trips we spend about $500 (but that includes duck food, beer, household supplies, the occasional tool or whatever).


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Elkhound,
That looks really good. Mind sharing your brine recipe. What kind of smoker did you use? Would this work for pork?
tyusclan momma


----------



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

for the ramen soup.try this. its called a jail house buritto.(yea i know. ive fractured a law or 2)
cook the noodles as normal but dont add the seasoning packet.
take a small bag or a good size handfull of your favorite chips and crumble them up fine.
add the seasoning packet to the chips and mix well.
drain the noodles and put in a baggie(zip lock sandwitch etc).
add the chip and seasoning mix and mix well.
roll the baggie tight and let set for about a 1/2 hour.
unroll on a plate and enjoy with salsa.
my kids love them and make it for a snack.
tom


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

tyusclan said:


> Elkhound,
> That looks really good. Mind sharing your brine recipe. What kind of smoker did you use? Would this work for pork?
> tyusclan momma


if i knew it i would share it.a local lady done this for me.she does this and makes the best summer sausage you ever ate...but....i have smoked tons of fish.when i lived out west the people i knew brought me fish to smoke they all loved the smoke job i done.the truth is i used all kinds of different recipes for the brine of my fish.i also have done a few batches of catfish.i use all kinds of seasonings and try different ones to see how i like them.i used 2 different kinds of smokers....and brinkman(charcoal) and a little chief(electric).i think i like the electric model cause i could control the heat a bit better.also this fall i will be doing some salt/sugar cured deer ham.most people way over salt meat when they cure it out.it only takes a small amount to cure.i will be doing some posts on it...and diferent kinds of sausages...deer makes some great breakfast sausage.also this year i will be stuffing some caseings and doing some bratwurst.if all goes well ......

look for a book called "back to basics" by reader digest.it has lots of old recipes from way back in the day.it has the first hotdog recipe also in it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

as a side note..when doing things with deer.if you break the individual muscle groups down it makes the meat so much better. i am not a expert in the names of each muscle part.(i need a chart) but i think this muscle was the top round.the quality in the deer is far better like this.hope this helps out.


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

I have the same problems with seeing 'how low I can go' that others have mentioned. The cheaper the food is, the lower the quality. I heard an interesting story on the radio  the other day, about supermarket food in general. 
From the article: 


> Consider one of those frozen prepared meals found in a supermarket freezer â for example, Weight Watchers' ravioli florentine. The box bears a long list of ingredients: wheat, milk, sugar, salt â and some weird stuff, such as carrageenan, which happens to be a kind of jelly extracted from seaweed. It's in lots of foods.
> 
> Heinz makes this meal by combining more than 50 industrial food ingredients. Each ingredient has probably changed hands a dozen times on its way from the farm or the sea. Each one is sold and then resold to a chain of distributors, exporters, importers, and wholesalers before finally reaching Heinz. The 50 ingredients in this one tiny meal could easily have gone through 500 different suppliers, spread all over the globe.
> 
> So, to trust that the meal is safe, you have to trust 500 different companiesâ most of them are ones you've never heard of.


 Of course, if you are buying in bulk, and get an amazinly low price (such as .20 cents a pound for barley/lentils) it might very well be something that was adulterated that the food manufacturers wouldn't touch. It would be a shame if there was a SHTF situation, and you have plenty of food stashed away, but you are so sick you can barely move after only a few weeks. Do places like Big Lots test the food they sell? There is a reason why that stuff is so cheap. I'd forget about the canned meat that even the dog won't touch. Use it as a bear repellant around your trash bins. After all, you remember what happened to the woman who was eating the contaminated dog food that her dog wouldn't eat, don't you? She got sick...


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Oh Elkhound, that deer meat looks so good! I havenât had deer meat in a long time but always like it because it is so lean. Iâve never smoked it, but after seeing your picture, I know I will have to next time I get some! I will have to learn about the brine part as know nothing about that. I use to just marinate mine (to get some of the gamey taste out of it). That really looks like a great cut of meat!

Lol Comfortablynumb! Someone will have to come up with an idea on how to not waste the rest of the case of that canned meat (I use that term lightly, lol). If the cats and dogs are that disgusted with it, well, I wouldnât want to eat it either! You will have to win your dogâs trust in food choices again. Lol



> Does it count to read this AFTER we went shopping today?


Lol GrannyCarol! Everything counts as this is a good fun thread and no rules attached on how you are spending the money to prepare.  
I am really enjoying seeing how everyone can take 20 bucks and add to their stockpile. And like Elkhound said, some things you just cant even buy for 20 dollars!
Maybe you bought duck food, but do your ducks provide food for you in some way? 

Interesting recipe Celtic! Never heard of that one before. (so many creative folks on here)


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

> look for a book called "back to basics" by reader digest


Oh my, I think I have that book! Forgot all about it! (I read so much, forgot all about that book. so glad you mentioned it!)  

I am going to go grocery shopping today and although I did the 20 dollar trip earlier this week for fun, I know I wonât be able to help myself today! Hopefully as I shop, I will find some neat bargains to tuck away on my stockpile shelves. (I will try to remember to snap a picture before I store it away)



> So, to trust that the meal is safe, you have to trust 500 different companiesâ most of them are ones you've never heard of.


Wow WanderingOak. That is a sobering thought!


----------



## 4sam (Jun 8, 2006)

comfortablynumb said:


> the only thing lately I have found thats hard to gag down is some stuff called "shredded pork in bbq sauce" from the dollar store.
> 
> i figure it was pulled pork in a can.. yum!
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh! That is funny!!!


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Here is my 20 dollar stockpile stash for today. I didnât get as much, but everything I got was on sale, except the foil (which is a store brand and pretty cheap). I decided to get a couple of higher priced items and the canned chicken was the most expensive. At 2.50 a piece (on sale) that took a big chunk out of the $20. I do so admire and envy those who can their own meats! Maybe I will get to that point one day.
The soup was another splurge, but is nice you donât have to add water to it. I figured that along with some cornbread would make a nice hot meal in an emergency. I already have basic soups stored, but I like to spice up my stockpile with things that may be more appealing or some sort of variety. (If we are in an emergency, would be nice to feel a bit spoiled at times, donât you think?)
I can never buy any sort of emergency supplies without picking up some water. I recycle 2 liter bottles and put up water from the facet, but also like to buy it. Canât wait until I get a water tank someday! The water I got today is normally a bit high (I think) but was on sale for 1.00 each. Still a big high, but I like the bottles as I can recycle them and they have a good shelf life.

I bought a can of Spam (not in the picture as isn't being stockpiled and wasn't part of the 20 dollars) Lol I think I will make a breakfast dinner next week and give it a try. It is all Aintlifegrandeâs fault!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

MountAiry said:


> Here is my 20 dollar stockpile stash for today. I didnât get as much, but everything I got was on sale, except the foil (which is a store brand and pretty cheap). I decided to get a couple of higher priced items and the canned chicken was the most expensive. At 2.50 a piece (on sale) that took a big chunk out of the $20. I do so admire and envy those who can their own meats! Maybe I will get to that point one day.
> The soup was another splurge, but is nice you donât have to add water to it. I figured that along with some cornbread would make a nice hot meal in an emergency. I already have basic soups stored, but I like to spice up my stockpile with things that may be more appealing or some sort of variety. (If we are in an emergency, would be nice to feel a bit spoiled at times, donât you think?)
> I can never buy any sort of emergency supplies without picking up some water. I recycle 2 liter bottles and put up water from the facet, but also like to buy it. Canât wait until I get a water tank someday! The water I got today is normally a bit high (I think) but was on sale for 1.00 each. Still a big high, but I like the bottles as I can recycle them and they have a good shelf life.
> 
> I bought a can of Spam (not in the picture as isn't being stockpiled and wasn't part of the 20 dollars) Lol I think I will make a breakfast dinner next week and give it a try. It is all Aintlifegrandeâs fault!



LOl.. Go for it..just don't tell Dahc...he will tell you what's in it again and then my stomach gets queasy..lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

comfortablynumb said:


> the only thing lately I have found thats hard to gag down is some stuff called "shredded pork in bbq sauce" from the dollar store.
> 
> i figure it was pulled pork in a can.. yum!
> 
> ...


 Yep. This is precisely why I recommend to NEVER put anything into your storage that you haven't eaten at least one container of first yourself and preferably everyone else who will be depending on that food.

I did the same thing some years ago myself. A local grocery had a really good sale on some canned sausage of a brand I'd never heard of before. The sale was so good I bought a case of it for the storage. A couple of months later I got around to trying a can of it. What relationship it had to meat was not at all clear to me as it was some of the most vile, digusting stuff I've ever taken out of a can and that includes cat and dog food! Smelled so bad that no one else in the house would even taste it.

I felt bad for donating the rest of the case to a food drive rather than simply throwing it away.

That was a lesson I only needed to learn once.

Come this weekend I'll take a shot at the $20 Challenge when I do the weekly grocery run.

.....Alan.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay. I took the challenge. Ended up spending a little over the $20 budget. My total came in at $24.00. Check out what I got! (Be patient for the photo...my DH will be along to post it shortly).

Four 64oz Langer's juice (Cranberry, Pomegranate, and Cranberry Grape) @ $1.50/each

2 pounds seedless green grapes at $.99/ lb.

Natural dish soap @ $2.49

Sun Free and Clear laundry soap @ $2.50

Ice tea bags @ $.99

8 bottles of assorted Vo5 conditioner and shampoo @ $.88/ each

5 pounds long grain white rice @ $2.44

8 oz bag of sliced mushrooms @ $2.00


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

Me too me too! Hi I am new here, but I thought I would join in my camera is on the fritz so I cant take a picture but, but I went shoping tonight and here is what I came up with 

some of this might sound strange to some of you but I have IBS so I need the FIBER!  
Prunes 2.99 
Applesause 1.00
Berry juice 2.19
2 chicken noodle @ .68 each = 136
Ginger ale 1.00
Ensure 7.99
Fiber powder 2.19 (Eckerd close out) :dance: 
Split pea soup mix 1.19 (good for bug out bag)
four bean soup mix 1.19 








Total 
21.10

I went over because i wasnt going to buy the fiber but how can you pass up a close out. That stuff normaly runs 8-14 bucks depeding on brand

Well maybe I will try and take a web cam pic if I cant get my camera working
Thanks for the challenge
Yea I got my camcorder to take a pic!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Ok here is my trip today:
5 boxes instant mashed potatoes
2 boxes garlic mashed potatoes
1 100oz. gain washing powder
12 packs noodles
10 tubes pringles chips for kiddos
8 juice drink bottles for kiddos
8 pudding boxes
8 canned fruit cups

I hit a great sale at win dixie --I saved $17 with my saver card and only paid $22


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Looks like you did well Farmergirl! I really like the idea of stockpiling juice as I donât think in a real emergency getting fresh fruits would be easy. Even if we grow some fruit, it may not be in season or may not have the variety we are all use to now. 

PAcountry, look what you did! Another good shopping trip! I never though of getting Ensure, but isnât a bad idea at all since it is high in calories. 
Since you have to deal with IBS, you are smart to stock up on the special kind of things you need to keep healthy.

Jamalaâ¦ pudding! What a neat idea to stockpile! We love it and sure would be a great treat during an emergency situation. I actually looked at some instant potatoes myself, but decided to check back when they were on sale.

I got my stuff situated down in the basement and recorded the expiration dates so I donât forget. Do yall have a storage area for your stockpiled foods or do you store the extra in your pantry?

I am so enjoying the pictures and canât wait to hear about what the rest of yall bought!


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

I was actually thinking I may try something different next week. I want to work on a menu, or work on getting more of an idea of how much we would need of what. 

I wonder if it would work better if I bought 20 dollars of the same thing, or a few things, and work toward the goal of getting all I need of something for a certain amount of time, and then moving on to the next items.
Like if I did it for a year and decided we would eat (I donât know, havenât thought it all out yet, lol, so just guessing here) 30 cans of chicken noodle soup.
Do you think it would be better to work on getting that (or whatever) before moving on, or do you think it is better to get a variety?

Of course the 20 dollar thing was just to see what could be done toward emergencies for a minimal amount of money. I had also thought it might help some folks who are just starting out as it can be a bit daunting at first. This kind of just said that every little bit toward preparing for an emergency is a start. And isnât like I can just go spend a zillion dollars on stockpiling all at once! Lol (some of yall might be rich, but we arenât)

It also keeps me inspired reading about what yall are doing. What about you?


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

MountAiry said:


> I was actually thinking I may try something different next week. I want to work on a menu, or work on getting more of an idea of how much we would need of what.
> 
> I wonder if it would work better if I bought 20 dollars of the same thing, or a few things, and work toward the goal of getting all I need of something for a certain amount of time, and then moving on to the next items.
> Like if I did it for a year and decided we would eat (I donât know, havenât thought it all out yet, lol, so just guessing here) 30 cans of chicken noodle soup.
> ...


 I think that if you bough the 30 cans of soup and TSHTF tommorrow, you would bemighty sick of soup not to mention that there isn't enough in soup to keep you going...I try to think in terms of breakfast lunch and dinner... for instance: 
Oatmeal
Tuna
Rice/noodles
Beans
Canned milk/powdered milk ( unless you have dairy animals)
Canned fruit,
Veggies

I also always buy salt, sugar, flour, yeast, oil

I think that for 20.00 you could buy a weeks worth of simple meals that have some variety and nutrition value...remember when you buy tuna to buy the one packed in oil even if you normally buy water packed..the oil will be essential in your diet.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

> Canât wait until I get a water tank someday!


I have one for sale, 1550 gallons, ready for you to fill with drinking water....

where do you want it delivered?


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Confession time....I love Ramen noodles. No one else does, so about once a year I make myself a package. YUM. Just the chicken flavor, and you drain off the water, add 2 T of butter and the seasoning....mmm...mmmmm....good. 

My $20 challenge results:
24 cans 8oz. of tomato sauce $2.64
4 cans 12oz pineapple $2.76
6 cans 12 oz. fruit cocktail lite $5.34
6 pounds dried Anasazi beans $2.94
100 Bandaid plastic bandaids $.99
3 bottles 12 oz. granulated garlic $3.87
10 packages of Liqui-lytes powder (each packet makes 16 ounces of electrolytes for babies but I don't see why adults can't use them) $2.00

My total was $20.54, plus 15Â¢ tax for the bandaids and liqui-lyte


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

comfortablynumb said:


> I have one for sale, 1550 gallons, ready for you to fill with drinking water....
> 
> where do you want it delivered?


Wyoming. Please let me know when you will arrive so I can have dinner ready.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

> Wyoming. Please let me know when you will arrive so I can have dinner ready.


Hey RockyGlen! He (or she?) asked me first! (gets out a big baseball bat! Lol)
Georgia hereâ¦ I make great desserts to go WITH my dinners! Lol



> I think that if you bough the 30 cans of soup and TSHTF tommorrow, you would bemighty sick of soup


Good point Aintlifegrand! I can see it nowâ¦ 46 days of soup and hubby asksâ¦
âWhatâs for Dinner?â

I never thought to buy tuna in oil. Will have to think about that one. Good point though. Its just that we will be stuck eating it always packed in oil because I rotate out my foods instead of throwing it out.

You did great RockyGlen with your money! (adds bandaids to my list and totally forgot that one) I want to store something with electrolytes also. Was thinking about pedialite (spelling?) 
I have never eaten Anasanzi beans. Is that a brand or type of bean? Cook it like you do other beans?


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

Very good article on food prepping for 10.00 a week. The author may be familiar.  

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles/hagan59.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

The way food prices have gone up since then that same grocery list would probably come out closer to the $20.00 of MountAiry's Challenge!

.....Alan.


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

A.T. Hagan said:


> The way food prices have gone up since then that same grocery list would probably come out closer to the $20.00 of MountAiry's Challenge!
> 
> .....Alan.


Very true! The nutrient info from the article is very helpful.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Wow Alan, I am actually ashamed I hadnât read this. Are you like famous and all? (grins) 
I have bookmarked it and will refer back to it often.
Can we sayâ¦
âOh yea, we knew Alan when he only had a month of food stockpiled!â
lol
 

Thanks njmama for the link!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

That was my one and only magazine article (so far anyway). My first daughter was born not long afterwards bringing about the end of my world as I knew it. {laughing}

.....Alan.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

LOL Alan!

Yep, kids have a way of doing that!


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

why are all the paying customers so far away?

lol


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

comfortablynumb said:


> the only thing lately I have found thats hard to gag down is some stuff called "shredded pork in bbq sauce" from the dollar store.
> 
> i figure it was pulled pork in a can.. yum!
> 
> ...


You are supposed to add them to your "give to people who insist I can feed them" pile. My theory is that if I hand them stuff like that and say it's all we have they might leave.

just kidding........


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

thats a brilliant idea.

like constantly farting when relatives visit, they leave sooner.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

Aintlifegrand said:


> LOl.. Go for it..just don't tell Dahc...he will tell you what's in it again and then my stomach gets queasy..lol


I'll just know. I'll dream a little dream or hear "the" voice tell me. You know, "theeee" voice... and don't act like YOU don't hear "the" voice(s) either.

Next week we're gonna cover hydrogenated oils. lol


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

> Next week we're gonna cover hydrogenated oils. lol


LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

mountairy....a know i am litle late on the thread...lol..but on the way home i done your chanllenge.i jsut stoped at wally world and wanted to see what i could get form a store that most people have acces to.this is it......

10# of pinto beans....$4.96
10# of rice......$4.12
5# of flour......$1.28
5# of sugar......$1.90
42 ozs of oats.....$1.92
5# of buttermilk cornmeal....$1.92
3 packs of yeast....$0.93
40ozs of peanut butter.....$2.98
subtotal................$20.01
tax....................$0.50
total............$20.51..........i went over 51cents...lol

for me these stocks added with the stuff i grow and forage from the forest makes for good living on a regular basis.heres the pic for you.....good thread.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Hey Elkhound! Never too late!  

Love the picture and am envious of the yeast price. I bought some the other day, same brand, and think I paid .67 each. 
Looks like you got some good deals and got your moneyâs worth. You could eat a lot of good meals on just what you got in this one shopping spree!

Hey Elkhound! Nothing made in China either! LOL I am boycotting China right now, can you tell?

I need to pick up some white sugar for my preps. Priced it the other day and decided to wait and see what the price was this week. I am also making some blackberry jelly this coming week (picked a whole bunch in the woods), so will need extra. I havenât been to wally world lately but may need to stop by there and see what I am missing price wise.

Glad you are enjoying the thread. I enjoyed it also! Was fun to see what everyone was stocking up on and how we can budget and still get some good stuff to store up.


----------



## kellymy (Feb 3, 2007)

FUNKY PIONEER said:


> I know people who eat this on a regular Basis! Personally in TSHTF situation I don't want to be puking after eatin fake food like Ramen, YKWIM?


Okay, Okay I can't hold my tongue any longer. :flame: 

If you've ever eaten Ramen, you'd know there are noodles and a "Seasoning packet"... The evil lies in the little foil packet. Most people I know would never use the whole packet - just a shake or two to flavor the water a bit.

My family eats Ramen often, weekly even. We add real vegetables to it, better seasonings, quality meats. I would gladly serve one of these meals to company without flinching.

There, I feel better. I guess in case TSHTF I'll come running by and smack some of you off your high horses with a case of Ramen! PFFT!! :soap: 

I think a $20 is a great, inspiring idea. I know my family needs more water. I'd buy some 5 gallon jugs. Cooking dried beans and dry pasta is going to take lots of water.

-Kelly.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

A high horse wasn't what I was sitting on after I ate ramen noodles! :help:


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

kellymy said:


> My family eats Ramen often, weekly even. We add real vegetables to it, better seasonings, quality meats. I would gladly serve one of these meals to company without flinching.
> -Kelly.


Yep! Toss the foil packet full of nastiness... and add some real flavors, seasonings, not too much water, meat and veggies and its a fine meal! It's one or our family favorite.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok I finally went to the store and can participate.
Today I was able to score 
King Arthur organic all purpose flour 2lb bags for $0.97. I picked up 6.
Hamburger helper 2 packs for $1.00 I got 4
Joy dish soap. $1.00 each I got 2
Bag of 100 tea light candles in cups $1.00 each I got 2
Lipton family size tea bags 47 count $0.50 each I got 6
Solid white tuna $0.99 I got 2
Corn 3/$1.00 I got 3 cans

The total came to $20.15 including tax.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

20 cans Libby's peaches for $20--fruit is sure getting high along with everything else. We do have a number of #10 cans freeze-dryed fruit on hand but DH does love peaches and ice cream! Also got 20 cans of tomato sauce for $2; cheaper than the electricity/time to cook down my own tomatoes.I'll just spice them up with all the herbs I've grown and dehydrated this year. DEE


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll try out the challenge next time I go to the store.

Believe it or not, there are 100's of kinds of ramen-type noodles. Some with rice noodles, some with the regular noodles. Some "fresh" some dried. Our favorite is called Indomie and is from Indonesia. We usually top it with a fried egg. In regular ramen, I add a raw egg to the boiling water and stir it really well, and make egg and noodle soup. Some chicken from a can and canned veggies would be good. I can feed 2 of my kids and myself with one package of ramen when I mix an egg in it. When I was in college (the first time), I would cook a chicken breast, cut it up and freeze it. Then, when I made the ramen, I would throw in a handful of cooked frozen chicken and a handful of frozen mixed veggies to the boiling water. Add in 1/2 the seasoning packet and your good to go. Trust me, it's way better than going to McD's and eating a 99 cent double cheeseburger!  (I've been the starving 20 year old college student and sometimes you just don't have a choice.)


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

farmergirl said:


> I prefer to buy higher quality, organic if possible, sauces and soups, but I wait until they go on sale and then stock up. We do the same with organic canned tomatoes. Another concern with the cheaper canned goods is the high sodium content. I'm sorry if I am raining on anyone's parade, I hate it when I'm excited about something and someone knocks the wind out of my sails....I just worry about balancing frugality with general good health.


Don't feel bad, I was thinking the same thing as you were. I go to a lot of trouble and expense to make sure I'm eating correctly now. Why revert to Ramen when things are going to hell outside my door and my health is more at risk then ever before? 

Although I'm sure that I would sell my left arm to have Ramen if things got really bad...


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

This "not made in China" requirment, I'm wondering about that. I just checked my tuna and it is a product of thailand and equador, some of my other stuff just says "distributed by" only one was inspected by FDA (some beans) and the other beans just says "distributed by"

A friend of mine works in the food processing industry and told me some of the stuff that went on where he works. It's one reason I started canning stuff myself. Some of the made in usa stuff actaully has products from other countries. 

Just wondering how you can tell what's produced totally in the US.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I've been noticing a lot of "distributed by US" items, too. Seems like they're trying to hide something. All of the fruit juices at the store seem to be from different countries. I'm really torn these days between eating inexpensively and eating locally. I've canned what seems to be a lot of stuff in the pantry, but I bet it doesn't last long once winter comes. It's nice to get to know the vendors at the Farmer's Market if you don't have a garden. They'll usually save bushels of stuff to can if you ask. I hate having to buy produce to can, but I just don't have any land right now.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi stacey! It's kind of nice to see someone else that doesn't have any land but still cans and stuff.

My origional purpose was to store venison but since I've gotten my canner I've disovered how useful it is even though I don't have a garden. I just had some of my beans and stew meat last night and it was good and convieneint. Most of the canned prepared foods at the store have so much added sugar I don't find them appetizing. 

Opps, sorry for the thread hijack. Back on track:

I like to keep ramen on hand because it's quick and easy. I think the spice packet is what has most of the chemicals, I don't use it much. When I was younger I consumed a lot of ramen. It's easy to doctor it up and make it taste different. I used some dishes simular to graceandviolets, you can make a ramen dish passable healthwise by just adding fresh healthful ingrediants. 

If I have some kind of noodle/pasta type food in my cubbord and some kind of canned meat I consider myself to have the basis for quite a variety of meals. I also keep oatemeal on hand. I don't eat much canned fruit or vegatables but there are some I prefer in a can, like collard greens for instance. 

Maybe I will try the 20 dollar challenge the next time I go to the store. After hearing about the food processing industry I have my doubts as to the origion or quality of the food though. 

Maybe I will can some store bought goods and break the cost down, then compare to store bought goods. I started to do that at first, I got some bulk meat at sams and made stew meat, chili, and canned some dried beans. Only problem is you have to factor in the cost of fuel in canning, I'm not sure how go guestimate that. It might be informational for non-gardening folks to see the benifit in canning. It's also fun and enjoyable and you can't put a price on that.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi Margo!
I got $10 (10 lbs) of green beans to can and my recipe said it would make 10 pints, but I stretched it to 17 pints. I figure the cans you get in the store don't actually have 16 ounces in them anymore anyway! That's .59/jar. I figure that's not too bad for knowing exactly where the beans came from and knowing the salt content as well.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

I stopped by a local store and did a bit of stocking up with the 20 dollar challenge. I forgot about tax so it ended up as 21.39. 

I got 16 boxes of Puffs tissue (108 count each), a container of Epsom salt and a 48 oz bottle of Pine Sol.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bump this thread, might help some.
Angie


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks Angie...I hadn't seen this in a while. It's a good kick in the pants for me to get back on track with my weekly shopping guide.

Kayleigh


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Angie as I always thought this thread was kind fun and helpful too.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Mount Airy, you should go back and buy all the original identical items from the first post and see what it costs now.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

You know Seedspreader, that is actually a really cool idea!  Of course I probably bought most of the things on sale as I try to stock up then, but I like the idea.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

folks i will be going back to the same wally world and getting the new price on what i bought.nothing i got was on sale...i see that 5# of flour was $1.28 in my orignial post.....and we know that has gone up.it will be interesting to see how much it all has gone up and figure the percentages for each item and then the percentage for the lot of goods .


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

RockyGlen said:


> Confession time....I love Ramen noodles. No one else does, so about once a year I make myself a package. YUM. Just the chicken flavor, and you drain off the water, add 2 T of butter and the seasoning....mmm...mmmmm....good.
> 
> My $20 challenge results:
> 24 cans 8oz. of tomato sauce $2.64
> ...


The store I bought all that at was a salvage store, and they have gone out of business. I have to run to town tomorrow and will try another $20 challenge.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

elkhound said:


> folks i will be going back to the same wally world and getting the new price on what i bought.nothing i got was on sale...i see that 5# of flour was $1.28 in my orignial post.....and we know that has gone up.it will be interesting to see how much it all has gone up and figure the percentages for each item and then the percentage for the lot of goods .


Then we will know what the REAL inflation rate is .... you know, the one that INCLUDES food!!! LOL

Kitty


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Went shopping today. I spent 10.80 including tax. I got:
1 lb organic wheat germ
2.6 lbs popcorn
5.13 lbs whole wheat fettucini noodles
2.38 lbs organic raw sugar

What do ya think?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

laughaha.....keep it up.stock it up now while you can.


went by the grocery this evening.here are my results

10# of pinto beans....$4.96----only 8# bags available now...$5.62
10# of rice......$4.12-----now...$4.88
5# of flour......$1.28-----now.....$1.68
5# of sugar......$1.90-----now $1.92
42 ozs of oats.....$1.92-----oppps forgot to get price on this item...sorry
5# of buttermilk cornmeal....$1.92------now....$2.18
3 packs of yeast....$0.93-----same price
40ozs of peanut butter.....$2.98----now $3.54

at first glance this does not look bad...BUT...look at the price per pound of pintos...it was .496 now it is .702...that is a big change.so att his price a 10# bag of pintos would be $7.02.wonder why they dont have 10# but have 8# bags.i think that is odd amount for a bulk bag of beans?? dont you think so???


ok i added up the items i have the price for except the oats.i came up with $18.09 and the new total with price adjustment for a 10# bag of pintos is $22.15.so there is a big difference in price since last july.my calculations says it is just under 22.5% price increase.this is jsut for basics...i see prices of other stuff up alot more than this.sorry...dont kill the messenger.feel free to call me on any mistakes i have made in my calculations....i am human ...lol


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Aldis prices: Cream soup 47Â¢, 5# flour $1.29, 3# rice $1.19, canned salmon $1.69, tomato sauce 20Â¢, large carton oatmeal $1.69, canola oil $2.49, frozen OJ $1.29, raisins $1.69, prunes $1.79, elbow macroni $1.29, brown sugar 99Â¢, Jiffy corn muffin mix 29Â¢, canned carrots 45Â¢, zero fat chicken broth 39Â¢, diced tomatoes 45Â¢. I spent way more than $20 as I was on a stock up trip but this gives you an idea of prices. I also bought a block of vacuum packed yeast for $2.65 and a 12.5# bag of popcorn for $4.70 at a restaurant supply store. I try very hard not to spend any food dollars on zero food value items especially for storage. I'm assuming we would be under stress from shtf or finances if I'm into my storage so we need high quality meals.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Went to our WM this morning. bi weekly trip

took your list


10# of pinto beans....$4.96----only 8# bags available now...$5.62 *5.62*
10# of rice......$4.12-----now...$4.88 *4.80*
5# of flour......$1.28-----now.....$1.68 *1.72 *
5# of sugar......$1.90-----now $1.92 *1.96*
42 ozs of oats.....$1.92-----oppps forgot to get price on this item...sorry 1.92
5# of buttermilk cornmeal....$1.92------now....$2.18 * 2.18*
3 packs of yeast....$0.93-----same price *1.06*
40ozs of peanut butter.....$2.98----now $3.54 *4.48*
*
Total 21.82*


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

our prices look aboutt he same there as here.but i can go to another local wal mart and they wil be different in my area.i ahve 3 of the stores in local towns here. 

at first read i thught you found a mistake in my math....lol


----------



## grief (Jun 7, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Have you looked at the Angelfood Ministries food package for $25.?
> Angie


Angie:
Here in Central Texas "weird" town, Angelfood Ministries food package has gone up to $30. But, it is still an EXCELLENT buy for the money...IMO.

Angelfood Ministries website URL is:
angelfoodministries.com

Click on "Host Sites" tab for locations.

grief


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

OK, I made my trip to town. Once a month, I take a turn taking 5 senior ladies to church and shopping in the nearest big town. Here are some observations:

gas was $3.01 for unleaded and $3.81 for diesel

Shelves were well stocked at every store we went to

Staples has changed the way they do things. Now, you can only bring in 3 old ink jet cartridges per day (used to be you could only use the money off for 3 per day and they gave you coupons for the extras) and instead of getting your teachers discount off at the time of purchase, they send you a rebate check quarterly. One lady said it was a check and another said no, it was a coupon off. I told them I will take my business elsewhere. 

Sams Club Prices:

50 pounds Riceland white rice $16.79
25 pounds all purpose white flour: $9.03
25 pounds white sugar: $9.76

They were out of the big bags (10lbs) of salt, which I found strange.

Kmart - had a huge rack for open pollinated, heirloom vegetable seeds. There were only 11 seed packets left on the whole thing. The same sized rack of hybrid seeds were overflowing. Also, they had asparagus, rhubarb, and blueberry plants and were just about sold out (I bought the last 7).

My $20 challenge results:

Imagine If game: $5.00
24 bars Ivory soap: $3.50
12 Reach toothbrushes $12. (their packages were damaged)

Total spent: 20.50
No food, but the soap and toothbrushes were on my "More would be nice" list and I am always on the lookout for games and gifts to ut away.


----------



## no hurry (Mar 16, 2008)

I was curious to compare how far $20 would go in the military commissary. 

Here is what I got today:

2 gal water .79 ea
5 lb Bob's Whole grain flour $3.19
24 oz kidney beans $1.25
1lb pearl barley .73
1 lb lentils .85
3 cans organic tomato sauce .33 ea
3 cans organic diced tomatoes .79 ea
2lb popcorn .99
4lb Pinto beans 2.26
3cans Organic tomato paste .45 ea
2 big cans chunk tuna 1.55 ea

Surcharge .89

Total $18.76
(my math was off somewhere, I thought I had $20 worth until
she rang me up)

I need to save my list so I can compare these prices to COSTCO, I never know which is the better price...

This was probably the most food I have ever gotten with $20. I need to do this more often! :banana02:


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

I used to shop for my household (which was just me & my daughter back then) on $20 a week. It bought more back then. :stars: I always called it "surgical shopping." Now that DD is off on her own, I've tried to teach her how to do it. Some of those pictures earlier in the thread look a lot like the stuff we brought back to her apartment.

Now I need to try that for my current household (me, DH, DS) and see what it gets us. Don't s'pose we could bump it up to $30 to make up for inflation?


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

For $25 and change yesterday at a 'local' store 20 miles away:

*16 lbs dog food $3.99 (sale)
*2 pkgs toilet paper 1.58 (cheap, emergency stuff)
*2 lb shredded mozz cheese 6.00 (sale)
*bottle ketchup 0.88 (told dh has to last until I can some this summer )
*20 lb cat litter $2.49 (used to be 25# bag)
*2 lb butter $4.24 (sale)
*2 gal whole milk $6.36 (*huge* discount sale, usually hovers at $4/gal)
------
+ tax = $26 something

Aldi's  prices noted (I refuse to pay)
*plain flour $1.70/5 #
*eggs 1.89/doz
*shortening nearly $3!
*3 green peppers $1.99 up from the usual 0.99 year 'round except for sales


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

5 lbs of flour for 1.70 is a decent price right now, is it not?


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Maybe but the same bag of flour was less than a dollar (0.79) at the start of the year. I know the price of wheat has gone up astronomically but when the cheapest of the cheap....

Let's just say I am extremely grateful we had a few extra dollars last winter, and I was able to stock up on flours and an extra 50# bag of wheat berries at the 'old' prices. Later this month, I plan to do so again in bulk if possible - hopefully it won't 'break the bank' too badly . That'll have to hold us until we can get a small plot of wheat planted this fall for next spring harvest...........


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

MA--I saw your 16 boxes of kleenex and thought you could have bought a bandana for .99 and used 15$ for something else. I can't stand kleenex, so much dust and fibers it makes me worse, I use a bandana or if it's yellow contagious biohazard I use cheap paper towels. Just saying how I think 

Also, just saying shpaghetti/angel hair is the cheapest pasta(at least around here), and the most compact. Pasta is pasta, you pay more for fancy shapes that takes up more space.

ALso, instead of spaghettie sauce get tomato sauce, or more compact storage, tomato paste. More possibilities with tomato sauce.

And you get a LOT more yeast buying it in a jar than the little packets. 

Don't buy some of the bottled water and at least get a backpacking water filter. Keep your soda and milk jugs(or scrounge them from your neighbor) and make your own bottled water.

ALWAYS check the price per pound to compare between packaging sizes, I find half the time(at my store which offers big bags of stuff, as well as bulk), the smaller sizes are cheaper than the bigger.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry I'm feeling too lazy to take a pic

1 bottle bbq sauce .75
2 15 oz cans mandarin oranges, .99 each
1 17 oz Creole Seasoning(no msg) $2,25
5 "tuna" cans chopped clams .99 each
5 tins kippers .99 each

THat's a little under 15$

The mandarin oranges you can cut up and put in cookies. They're kinda like Vit C pills, but we're not real big on canned fruit though.

The kippers(herring) are pure vitamins and good stuff in a can, with oil. I make it into "tuna" salad, or just with mustard, or plain.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I tried it at two differant stores One my regular megamart, huge store nice people its employee owned that really seems to make a differance here.

1, 4 oz black peper corns, whole @.79
3 20 oz cans delmote crushed pineapple @.65 1.95
4 1 lb split peas @.59 2.36
4 1lb lentils @.79 3.16
1 lb iodized salt .39
4 1 lb Great Nothern beans @ .75 3.00
20 lb white rice 7.99
5 lb elbo macaroni 3.99
no tax on food in Wisconsin
total 23.63 my on the fly accounting failed

Aldi I havn't been in there scince starting my prepping 2 months ago I sort of wondered

5, 2 lb bags of great nothern beans @1.29
5 2 lb split peas @.99 
4 cans of corned beef hash .99
8 cans of condensed soup cream of mushroom, chicken @.47

Total 19.12 accounting on the fly system didn't work here either:banana02:

In jaring the results the aldi peas did seem to be lower quality some yellow pea bit, dust fine particles that were not there in the other. Not inedible just apprently lower quality.
Dutch

ps I took pictures but aprently to large a file.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Dutch 106 said:


> ps I took pictures but aprently to large a file.


Actually dutch you have to host the picture at another site, like flickr or photobucket and then use the 

[img*]the address of your picture here[/img]

Where you eliminate the *'s and have your address between the img brackets.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Boy, do we stink at this, we just spent $244 today. (But, we just "woke up" the other day...) All of this convo. really helps. We are learning so much so fast... 

....And who knew ahead about the Trucker Strike??? Yes, that's right, from my friends right here on HT. (thanks Wendle..) :banana02::banana02::banana02:


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

seedspreader said:


> 5 lbs of flour for 1.70 is a decent price right now, is it not?


A few weeks ago, it was priced at $2.89 for bread flour. It jumped from $1.70 to $2.89 in two week's time. That's the name brand.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Stopped by local store for milk and they were having a HUGE sale on pasta. $1/lb for ALL of the different shapes, even the mini shapes. I bought 18 boxes/18 lbs. Around here that is a great deal- 29 cents off a box. I can't even get pasta this cheap at the dollar store. I am thinking about going back tomorrow for another 18 boxes. The funny part was that they didn't even advertise it in their weekly sale flyer. I hadn't planned on shopping this week cuz their sale flyer wasn't any good.....sure glad I stopped in for milk.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

It pays to tool around your grocery and look for unadvertised deals. I work out of town on weekends and hit a fancy grocery that often has extremely good prices that don't show in their flyers...and their door busters are worth cherry picking as they rarely have limits. Unadvertised special at our local store...2# butter for $3. It freezes beautifully and this is lower than Aldi's even. When Folger's started getting so high we found a metal canned Kroger Columbian that we like and is way way cheaper. Yes, we know, beans are and we have alot in the freezer which we hand grind on more leisurly mornings. 4 pot-a-dayers drink cheap! We shop Tuesday for our 10% senior discount..saved almost 8 bucks yesterday on alot of stockup stuff. DEE


----------



## Morning Owl (Oct 13, 2005)

Last Sunday Van Thriftway was having a sale on canned tuna so I bought a case. It was $21.12 for a case of 48. Comes out to .44 cents a can :banana02:


----------



## Morning Owl (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok went shopping after work yesterday, spent $218.79. For short term storage ie... will be eaten with in the next month or two by rotating it out.

2 - 1# butter @ 2.28 = 4.56
4 - packages of hot dogs @ .68 = 2.72 on sale (to give dog pills)
1 - package of 2 long lighters @ 3.94 = 3.94
1 - small bottle of yeast @ 4.14 = 4.14 
4 - Taco seasoning packs @ .50 = 2.00

Total $17.36

Long term storage ie... not used but rotated out once a year if food.

2 - Boxes Velveta shells & cheese @1.50 = 3.00 (my comfort food. LOL)
1 - Antiperspirant @ 1.96 = 1.96
1- Huge can of powdered orange Gatorade @ 8.38 = 8.38
1- Sun Laundry soap @ 3.98 = 3.98
2- Blush (make up) @ 2.77 = 5.54 :lookout:
1 - Pack of 10 razors @ 2.94 = 2.94

Total $25.80

I went over my allotted $20 but when I saw they had in the blush I use I bought a couple. They are always out. I know blush seems frivolous but I do wear it daily (when I go to work). And some times it just feels good to look nice at least for me. 

Sorry I didn't take a pic, I had put every thing away before I remembered. :doh:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Morning Owl said:


> 4 - Taco seasoning packs @ .50 = 2.00



Here's a taco recipe so you don't have to buy the seasoning mix:

Brown 1 lb hamburger with chopped onion and garlic. Drain. Add in 3/4 cup water, 2 tbl chili powder, 1 tsp salt, 1/2 tsp cumin, 1/4 tsp pepper. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer about 15 minutes until water is absorbed.


----------



## Morning Owl (Oct 13, 2005)

Cindy in NY said:


> Here's a taco recipe so you don't have to buy the seasoning mix:
> 
> Brown 1 lb hamburger with chopped onion and garlic. Drain. Add in 3/4 cup water, 2 tbl chili powder, 1 tsp salt, 1/2 tsp cumin, 1/4 tsp pepper. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer about 15 minutes until water is absorbed.


Thanks Cindy I'll definately give this a try :rock:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

25 lbs of dry beans and 25 lbs of LG rice =$20


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Today:
10 kg flour - $11.99 (this is $2 more than it was last week!)
2 kg rice - $2.97
4 boxes of Kraft mac & cheese - $2.00
4 boxes angel hair pasta - $2.00


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

I took the challege...sorry, didn't take pics though.

4 boxes store brand stuffing mix on sale @ $.50 a box = $2.00
4 cans store brand tuna in water @ $.69 a can = $2.76
4 cans store brand condensed soup @ $.67 a can = $2.68
10 pck maruchan ramen @ $1.79
5 lb sugar on sale @ $1.25
5 boxes of store brand geletin @ $.29 a box = $1.45
4 can tomato sauce on sale 4 @ $1.00
4 gal.s water @ $.79 each = $3.16
1 lb baby carrots on sale @ $1.00
sub total $17.09

I have my garden for veggies/fruit and chickens for eggs and meat. we can hunt any time for ferrel pig. And I imagine in a SHTF I'd not worry to much about what hunting season it was..... 
Right now the morrels are beginning to show up

As far as organics are concerned, I don't believe there truly is such a thing. Especially what you buy in the grocery. Now a days farmland is scarce and just because one farm is organic doesn't mean the rest around it are. The wind blows the right way or water runs off from one farm to another and wallah you have cross contamination. Secondly, many shipping companies spray bug spray and anti fungal sprays on the produce befor shipping...even if the stuff is supposed to be organic. It's great to WANT to buy organics, but unless your growing them yourselves...your pretty much playing organic roulette.


----------



## Rose_Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

God i use to pay only 24 dollars a week for my weekly grocerys. Ramen Milk rice eggs lots of kool aid two pounds of meat turkey dogs and mac and cheese and wheat bread and a little bottle of multi purpose vitamans


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

We eat ramen. Not as a regular staple, but as a quick food when needed.

The discussion here reminds me that we need to use our stock in our pantry before it goes bad. Having old stockpiles that are inedible is not good planning. It's also good to have lots of the stuff you like to eat.

Like cornmeal for cornbread, or masa harina for tortillas, or pupusas, or tamales.

We often buy 5 lb bags of pinto beans and rice because thankfully my sons think beans and rice is food. With buttered corn tortillas or cornbread. Yum.

Is there a butter substitute that does not have be refrigerated? Other toppings?
I know honey doesn't need refrig.

I'll see what I can buy for $20 at the local bargain market.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Here's what $20 got me:

gallon bleach $.99
old fashioned oats 42 oz $1.39
quick oats 42 oz $1.39
baked beans 28 oz 2 @ .99 = $1.98
canned potatoes 3 @ .39 = $1.17
canned black beans 2 @ .59 = $1.18
tomato soup 2 @ .50 = $1.00
cream chicken soup 2 @ .50 = $1.00
peanut butter 18 oz $1.29
dry black beans 1 lb 2 @ .79 = $1.58
dry navy beans 1 lb 2 @ .69 = $1.38
brown sugar 2 lb $.99
baking mix 40 oz $1.19
honey 24 oz $2.99

Total: $19.52 plus tax.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

You know it would be interesting if one could find a 1950-60 grocery list and compare the prices after adjusted for inflatiion. They didn't have all the prepackaged, precooked,predigested stuff back then.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

We do not eat ramen in our house but in looking for different foods to put in our 72 hr packs, that is one of the things I put in there. I couldn't find that much food in our grocery store for $20. We live in the middle of no where and groceries are so danged expensive. When I go to the city every few months I do that at WM when I get groceries. I give myself twenty extra to see what extras I can buy for food storage. Spices, baking soda, salt, baking powder, toilet paper, herbal teas, hot cocoa mix, things like that are what I usually get. But I do have a years supply of food stored. I just buy extras and replacements for what I am rotating. The challenge is fun.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Rabbitgeek, you can buy powdered butter in a #10 can through Walton Feeds.com but not sure how it tastes. I just bought some and haven't tried it yet. Cindy in NY-EXCELLENT choices! You did really well. TNHermit-that would be interesting!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

FYI:For those of you talking about storing water, remember not to leave it stored sitting on concrete. Put it on wood pallets or shelving. It picks up the taste of the concrete. Also use PETE #1 plastic containers, if possible. Purest form of plastic with less chemicals in it. BUT you can store water for uses other than drinking in other containers. Bleach bottles or whatever. All of you people that drink bottled juice, those are perfect containers for storing water. You need 2 liters per person per day, at least enough for a week.

I've heard it recommended for those starting with food storage to just start buying enough for one month, then go to three, and so on. That is how I started out. Also remember to rotate your stock to prevent spoilage. 

If you want guidelines as to how much grains, sugar, and so on is needed per person, PM me and I'll give you the chart for that. Unless a lot of you want it, then I could just post it here. It is calculated for one year. 

Has anyone used powdered eggs? What is best to buy, the whole eggs or the egg whites? Probably just use for baking with food storage.


----------



## Aint2nuts (Feb 18, 2008)

I bought Crisco Canola oil for 2.00 (36 oz)
Two packages of gold fish crackers for .50 each
Wolf Chili for 50 cents a can (10 cans)
vegetables 3/1 15 cans
20 lbs of rice 7.50

20.50


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Yesterday I went into Aldi's with the intention of spending only $20. Here's what I got:

*9 boxes mac & cheese: $2.97
*6 cans peas: $2.34
*6 cans green beans: $2.34
*4 cans diced tomatoes: $1.80
*2 cans refried beans: $1.18
*celery: $0.99
*1 cucumber (for pasta salad this week): $0.49
*doz large eggs (normally get local fresh for $1.80 but they're hatching this week): $1.49 
*4 cans tuna: $2.16
*French dressing: $0.99
*8 oz 'fresh' mushrooms: $1.19
*3 cans Vienna sausages (for BoBs): $1.17
------------------------------------------
(with tax) ===============$19.99


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

20 lb bag of rice @ $7.99 (Price Chopper)
1 gallon milk @ $2.79 (Price Chopper)
6 cans of tuna @ 54Â¢ each $3.24 (Aldis)
4 5 lb bags of flour @ $1.59 each $6.36 (Aldis)

before tax $20.38

Kayleigh


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

rabbitgeek said:


> ...Is there a butter substitute that does not have be refrigerated? Other toppings?...


For short-term (30 days), butter does not need to be refrigerated if you use a butter bell like this one or this one.

I actually like the taste of butter buds on things like cauliflower but I've not tried them on much else. What other toppings are you thinking of?


----------



## Sustainable Joy (Nov 17, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> MAirey - this sounds like a really neat idea. Of course, I may be waiting until next paycheck to indulge.
> 
> *Have you looked at the Angelfood Ministries food package for $25.?* Now, think about it... there are some frozen foods, lots of breaded chicken and some steaks - breakfast links, pancake mix, etc. But, there are beans and sometimes peanut butter. I did the first 4 months of this year and still ahve a refrigerator freezer full of food. Most of the frozen is individually flash frozen, so you can thaw just what you need. I can get a lot of food for the $25. If you add $18 more you can get grill boxes of steaks and chops, etc. Not saying that this is what you want lots of, but it's basic and it stretches a Buck.
> 
> ...


It's up to $30 now, not even 1 year after you posted this.


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

$20 buys twenty eight-ounce bars of baking chocolate at trader joe's. That'll be my stockpile purchase next payday.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

S Joy - I've noticed the price increase. The extras went from $18 to $20 also.
I've not done it again recently. the boxes usually last me a long time.

Angie


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I love butterbuds. I just sprinkle a little on my veggies. You can also always reconstitute. I buy it by the case direct from the manufacturer for the best price. I can't complain about it. I've never tried the canned food storage version. Could be the same?


----------



## twogether (Mar 27, 2008)

I tried it this week and here is what I got. Total $19.06 (We do not have a food tax in Wyoming). 

The whole eggs were the most expensive part at $8.39. 










Another try. Total $19.55. 
That is 3lbs of honey, EmergenC and something special for the kids. I am trying to add a few foods that don't require a lot of prep and that the kids would enjoy in a crisis. But I generally do not buy processed foods.









Here are a few more examples of what I have gotten for around $20. (Besides grains, I do most of our stocking up at Costco).





































We eat all natural and/or organic for the most part, and we have a big family. But I like the idea of the $20 challenge. It has gotten me thinking. I will try again next week and be watching for local sales. 

~Michelle


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

Michelle the pudding that you got is great. I am allergic to nuts and regular store pudding is processed where they do nuts and I have had scary reactions to it, but that pudding is great and only has three or four ingredients.


----------



## Amber (May 2, 2008)

This is my first post here, though I've been lurking for a while now.  I hope no one minds that I bumped this thread up to the top again.

I've felt moved to start stocking up and have a long ways to go. Here is what I got this week. And a few things I forgot to include in the picture. I combined sales with coupons. Grand total spent was: $18.87










2 boxes Kashi Cereal FREE after coupons
2 3.5 pound bags of catfood FREE after coupons plus $1.06 overage (since we don't have cats, I'm bringing it up to my parents house for them to use)
2 boxes Toilet Disposable Scrubbers FREE after coupons
3 boxes Hawaiian Punch drink mix $3 ($1 each)
4 boxes popcorn $0.32 cents after coupons ($0.08 cents a box)
1 can Grillin' Beans $0.18 cents after coupon
6 cans Pork N Beans $2.34 ($0.39 each)
3 cans refriend Beans $2 ($0.66 each)
12 cans organic diced tomatoes $3.96 cents after coupons ($0.33 each)
1 can Hunts Spaghetti Sauce $0.92
6 Tuna Packets $1.08 after coupons ($0.18 cents each)
2 boxes Kashi Granola Bars $1 after coupons ($0.50 each)
1 bag M&Ms $2.50

Now not pictured is:
1 bottle shampoo FREE after coupon
1 bottle Windex $0.69 cents after coupon
4 mini bottles baby lotion FREE after coupons
2 mini bottles baby shampoo FREE after coupons
1 6 pack (double roll) Quilted Norther Toilet Paper $1.94 after coupons

Grand Total: $18.87


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Bump...

When I go shopping next week, I may have to see what I can stock for $20.00 per week..


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I make just take that $20 challenge when we get settled. Since we will be starting from scratch anything I could get would be very useful....It would be allot of fun, too. Haven't been in stores that have sales and takes coupons for over 2 yrs!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bumping to the top for our new people to read and learn... or for us who have been around to review.

Angie


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

In reviewing this thread I have only one thing to say -- why are there people going hungry in the US?

Honestly, do you folks realize how inexpensive your groceries are? There is no way -- AT ALL -- I could come close to that here. In looking at products, I'd say our groceries are roughly 1.5 to 2 times the cost of yours.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Folks, I'm really distressed at the idea of you all buying yeast in those expensive little packets or jars. PLEASE, PLEASE do yourself a favor and find someone with either a Costco or Sam's Club membership. Ask them to either take you with for some shopping, or to simply buy you a package of yeast while they're there.

You can buy 2 POUNDS of instant yeast for around $3.50. Costco's brand is Red Star and Sam's Club brand is Fleischmanns.

We bake a lot of bread (about 8 to 10 loaves a week) and also have cinnamon rolls, etc. We use this yeast (Costco brand, but I've used the Sam's Club one too) in any yeast breads. I probably go through about 4 lbs in a year. It comes in two 1lb vacuum packed bricks. I put one brick in the freezer and open the other and pour some out into a jam jar and put that in the fridge. The rest of the opened bag goes back in the freezer once I've rolled it back down again and sealed it with some tape.

HTH! I've really enjoyed looking through the old posts and reading what everyone can do with $20!


----------



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

You can also normally get bulk yeast in ethnic markets cheap, last I bought was 1lb for $2.50 and has been going for near a year. Properly stored it last a good while. You can also pick up some great deals on other bulk items, we by Jasmine rice 50lbs at a time for about $35 which will last us 9 months or so.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Since Big Lots has the Buzz club, and the min purchase is $20 to earn a credit, all my purchases are between $20-$21.

Don't have my receipt handy, already put it in MS money 2002 program.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

I've been away too long and have forgotten how fun some of these threads turned out.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Here's a comparison of your prices from 07/17/07 and my prices today. My prices are in blue



MountAiry said:


> Here is what I got. (I spent 20.95 total)
> 
> 2 Butterball Chicken Broth, on sale for 2 cans for 1.00 $1.59 per can
> Bag of Pinto Beans, .59 $2.09
> ...


I don't buy some of the things you bought, yeast I buy in bulk, pasta in bulk, spaghetti sauce I make at home so I couldn't compare those prices. 

Some of the price difference may be because of location, but most is probably prices rising over the past 2 years. I'm sure glad I stocked up on a lot of things a long time ago. My eye's bulge every time I enter a grocery store today.


----------



## patience (Dec 29, 2005)

MountAiry said:


> I've been away too long and have forgotten how fun some of these threads turned out.


Me too!

I'll have to see what I can get for $20 this weekend.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

You guys would have a stroke at our prices, lol

Shopping around carefully, but not on sale:

2 Butterball Chicken Broth, on sale for 2 cans for 1.00 $1.59 per can (Here, $1.89/can) 
Bag of Pinto Beans, .59 $2.09 (Here, $2.87)
Ramen Noodles, on sale 5 for .89 3 for $1 (Not sure, last I checked, 99 cents to $1.29 each)
2 cans of Peas, on sale 2 cans for .88 $1.19 each (Shelf price-$1.89/can)
2 cans of Corn, 2 cans for 1.00 $1.29 each (Ditto)
Tea, on sale for 1.00 (not my normal brand, but couldn&#8217;t resist the sale) $3.29 (Medium box of Litpon is $4.59 or more)
Big bag of Brown Sugar, 1.33 $2.59 ($3.73 at local bulk store)
Flour, on sale for 1.25 $2.09 (Almost $5, I buy 50 pound bags)
Cinnamon, .59 $1.99 ($2.79)
2 packages of yeast, .63 each (Buy 2 lb bags also, small jars of Fleishman's are $8)
2 small cans of Evaporated Milk, .67 each $1.59 each (Here, $1.90)
Salt, .49 $1.19 (Here, $1.80)
Baking Soda, .50 3 for $1 (Never on sale, small box about $3)
Corn oil, 1.59 don't buy (Anywhere between $3 and $7)
Pasta, .98 (Pasta is running about $1,75 a pound at local bulk store)
Spaghetti Sauce, 1.00 (Don't buy, no clue)
3 cans Soup, .59 each (I think, I forgot to write it down, lol) (Soup is $1.59 and up)
Matches, .67 (Not sure)
3 Gallons of Distilled Water, .67 each $2.09 each ($3.59)


Prepping in Alaska is tough. And expensive!


----------



## iLori (Feb 1, 2009)

This does not meet the posted challenge but you guys seem to be the experts. I'm a pretty professional shopper when it comes to electronics and clothes but food is not my forte. Now that I'm thinking a little more practically, I would love some advice from the experts. 

I came across a company that is going out of business and for the next week I can buy some things at 40% off. 

I'm including a few of the things I thought I might pick up and would like to know if these are good deals. Prices posted are at the 40% off price.

50# pinto beans $21.63
#10 can of powdered butter $15.30
#10 can cocoa $10
50# sack of cornmeal $10.35
2.5 gal honey $47
#10 can morning moo $8.25
50# rolled oats $14.55
50# sack white long grain rice $19.50

And they have an 800watt coleman powermate generator for $298

Thanks for all your wisdom!


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Last I picked up a bag of flour (last month?) for 5 lbs regular white flour it was $3.50 - at walmart. Those prices are so low, I can't imagine ever seeing them again.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*iLori*, where is this company going out of business located? Some of the prices sound pretty good, although I'd need to do some price comparisions to make sure. You're not too far from me, IIRC, and I wouldn't mind getting in on a few of those deals.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, after doing a little (very little) online comparison shopping, it looks like the butter is about the same price as the Emergency Essentials price, a little lower than Honeyville Grains. The cornmeal, rice, oats, and milk are good deals, as much as 60% off the other prices I found. Haven't checked the pinto beans and haven't found a comparison on the cocoa or honey yet.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Found my BigLots receipt from 9/11/2009

Crushed Organic tomato 28oz [email protected] $1
Fantasico fig jam [email protected] $1.20
Applesauce unsweetened 25oz [email protected] $1.25
Wonton chip garlic [email protected] $.90
Tortilla Chips 13oz 5 @ $.65

total $20.30 for a LOT of food


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Oops. I lied. That milk is back up to $3.50 per 1/2 gallon. Everything was up at the store today, especially items marked as "price cut."


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

I went to the salvage grocery store yesterday and I did go over by a little $25.75 with tax but here is what I got.

3 rolls 1lb8ou each Beef hard salami to slice and freeze for lunch meat
2 84ct Cottonelle Bath wipes
2 5lb self rising flour bags
8 pk kids yogurt cups
bunch of banannas
box of raisin bran 
6 bags oyster crackers
3 bags mini kraft marshmellows
2 cans 2lb size refried beans
1 jar cinnamon 2lbs
1 loaf bread
1 bottle water
1 tub Perma Flo about 1 1/2lbs for pies

And a hot/cold carry bag to keep the stuff cold for $1. I was happy with my purchases and put it up in the storage closet. Sorry forgot to take a photo before I stored the items.


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

I was at Big Lots today and found the Hunts 28oz Organic crushed tomatoes for $1 a can also, good deal on those.


----------



## Lonesomelov (Jul 14, 2009)

I love this thread! I am going shopping tonight and will see how far I get with my coupons....
Last night we went to Sam's and these are our prices in Kansas City, MO:

Spaghetti $5.64 (forget how big the bag is)
2 lbs yeast $4.16
1 gallon 2% milk $2.27
10 lb bag pinto beans $6.26
50 lb bag Purina dog chow $21.48


----------



## Pets4me (Oct 6, 2009)

After reading all these posts from the past years to present, I am impressed with the zeal you all went with on these shopping trips! Such savy shoppers you are! I am inspired to try it myself one of these days.

I wanted to just say to those who really hate ramen noodles, as a single mother those little packets helped stretch my food budget for many years. My son liked the oriental flavor the best, especially after I would add chicken or turkey chunks, frozen peas, sliced waterchestnuts, and just a little bit of stir fry sauce. His second best flavor was the spicy chicken flavor, to which again we added chicken, frozen peas, and any other veggies and sauces that sounded good that night. I guess what I am trying to say is that you never have to eat it as is from the store. You can add a huge variety of things to make it tasty, use your imagination. If it truly is a SHTF scenario, you will have a great budget stretcher on hand to help make the rest of what you really want to eat last a lot longer!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I went shopping last week and spent just under $16. Everything was on sale except fabric softener and I used coupons for everything.

2 boxes go gurts
3 boxes Nature Valley Granola Bars
2 bags chex mix (the kind with dark chocolate- yum)
2 boxes of 4C bread crumbs
3 boxes of green giant vegetable sides (frozen)
1 large bottle Downy softener (massive coupon)
1 giant bottle all laundry detergent
1 jar of miracle whip
1 box tampons

This was a local- back woods grocery store that is really expensive. Before sales and coupons, this would have been just shy of $50. Hubby is a truck driver, so the go gurts, granola bars and chex mix are for him in the truck- They are MUCH cheaper and healthier alternatives than what he would be buying at Flying J's.


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

I wanna play 
had errands so shopped a bit on the local store Good prices for here (2 hrs from walmarts costco exc'

I got:

14 boxes Raman 2.06
1 1lb bag barley 1.39
3 Cans tomatoes 1.65
2 evaporated milk 1.58
6 cans od Spaghetti O's 3.00
2 1gall Apple juice 4.00
2 4 lb bag spaghetti noodles 3.94
1 case of 24 bottled water 2.78

20.40  

I have noticed when i look to play this game i always look for CHEAP on sale 1/2 off whatever goods I can get i hadnt added my groceries in a long time and I think its good practice on being frugal. hmmmm NOW if i could just convince my kids spaghetti O's are good food :duel: LOL the oldest dau. likes em so they may get thrown in for her food storage. ( she's getting cases of food for xmas


----------



## Pets4me (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay, I&#8217;m back with my shot at this. This is what I got today, most of which is preps.
9 cans of assorted vegetables 33 cents a can with coupon = $2.97
3 bottles assorted shampoo for 79 cents each = $2.37
1 box hair dye 8.99 with sale and coupon = $5.99
4 cans tomato soup @ 50 cents each = $2.00
2 cans cream of mushroom soup 50 cents each = $1.00
Â½ gal milk 89 cents with coupon = .89
1 Ziplock vacuum starter kit on clearance = $1.99
2 cans pumpkin (not on sale) = $3.38
1 can canola cooking spray = $2.00
2 boxes baking soda @ .69 each = $1.38
Total is $23.97 taking off the hair dye box (non-prep) = $17.38
I know I can do a lot better but working with coupons limits you as to what you can do at the time. Still I felt there were some good sales!


----------



## Spiralina (Oct 17, 2009)

If all I had was twenty dollars to prepare for the future, I guess I'd have to buy seed. I already have a stock of everything listed in Waldon by Thoreau.


----------



## Lonesomelov (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't know if it counts on this thread but last night I went to CVS and spent $13.00 and got $16.00 in ECB (Extra Care Bucks)!


----------



## 4sam (Jun 8, 2006)

Amber said:


> This is my first post here, though I've been lurking for a while now.  I hope no one minds that I bumped this thread up to the top again.
> 
> I've felt moved to start stocking up and have a long ways to go. Here is what I got this week. And a few things I forgot to include in the picture. I combined sales with coupons. Grand total spent was: $18.87
> 
> ...


do you belong to a coupon club where you get all these things free with your coupons? very interested in this!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Karen said:


> About the ramen noodles; although they are terrible for you (and full of salt besides the MSG), I consider it a good thing to stock for emergency use. They are dog cheap, store forever just about, take only 2 cups of water, you can feed a family of 4 on 2 packages and not have to double the water, makes a good hot filling meal, and takes very little energy to cook.
> 
> It isn't good for you for every day use, but in an emergency or SHTF situation, it's sure better than TVP.


I have to agree... My college age daughters think of ramen as a sort of comfort food. In an emergency, it is a fast, easy and inexpensive way to gain a bit of comfort for my family.That is worth something to me!


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

I love the way this thread has been going for 3 years!! That is amazing! This is a simple reminder that stockpiling doesn't have to be expensive all at once - every little bit helps. $20 a week can go a long way, and is much better than $0 per week!


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

popped in last night and saw this thread was still going, so I figured I'd try it again this morning.

I got:

10 single pack SPAM (to put in BOB's) for $5
3 pounds of pintos for $1
2 boxes of 100 count green tea bags for $3
6 cans of swanson chicken for $9
a gallon can of generic ground coffee for $2 (hey - for that price, I'll stock the generic stuff!)

No food tax in Wyoming, so that came to exactly $20. This was at a small, local grocer and I got most of the stuff off the reduced racks. The only thing not there was the pintos - but they were on sale.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

What does thoreau list?


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

DW said:


> What does thoreau list?



http://thoreau.eserver.org/walden00.html


----------



## Lonesomelov (Jul 14, 2009)

I got the following from this website: www.pennypinchinmom.com

What is &#8220;Apple A Day?&#8221; Simply put, it is sending one email every day to provide feedback to companies about thier products &#8212; be it positive or negative. While you aren&#8217;t asking for anything in return, many times, they will send you a coupon as a thank you or as an apology for a product that didn&#8217;t live up to your expectations. When you are emailing, always keep a couple of things in mind:

1. Be specific about the product you are emailing them about. Don&#8217;t just say I love Bar-S Products. Tell them, I love your Bar-S Beef Franks. 

2. Provide details. What is that you love about the product? Is it the packaging? Is it the reasonable price? Is it a favorite of your child&#8217;s?  The more information you can provide, the better chance for positive feedback.

3. If you are complaining, be sure to have your package handy. Sometimes, they will request the UPC so that they can look into products, in case it needs to be removed from shelves and/or to monitor other complaints to be sure others from the same production line aren&#8217;t affected.

4. Be Polite. You know that saying &#8220;You&#8217;ll catch more flies with honey than vinegar&#8221;? Well, that couldn&#8217;t be more true. Even if you disliked something, be considerate in how you worded it. 

Not sure how to say what you need to? Well, here are a couple of examples you can use:

COMPLAINT
I had purchased some Kraft Sliced Cheese. When we opened it to feed our children &#8211; it smelled horrible and I had to throw it away. Here is the information I provided to Kraft:

UPC and product information from the packaging (the webiste asked for this to be completed). And then my comments were:

I recently purchased a package of Kraft American Sliced Cheese. This is normally the ONLY cheese I purchase for our family because I really trust the Kraft name and know that what I am feeding my children is a product that I feel is good for them. That is why I was surprised when the last package we purchased was spoiled when we opened it. It smelled horrible and the taste was bad enough that my children actually refused to eat it. I know that this has to be an isolated incident as we have never had any problems with your company in the past. I felt the need to let you know, in case others were experiencing the same issues.

And what did I get in return? A coupon for a free package of cheese &#8212; up to a $7.99 value! So it really paid off!

COMPLIMENT
Now &#8211; I have also written to praise companies and again, I am honest and polite. Here is a sample of what I sent to Breyer&#8217;s about their Yo Crunch Yogurt.

I just had to take a moment to write you to let you know how much my children LOVE your product! In our house, yogurt is always called ICE CREAM. So, my children don&#8217;t even realize that they are eating something healthy when they ask me for &#8220;ice cream.&#8221; When I bring home your product, my 5 year old daughter&#8217;s face just lights up because she loves pouring the little candies into her &#8220;ice cream.&#8221; As a mom, it makes me feel good to know that my children are enjoying healthy snacks that they only know as something they love to eat.

And this one &#8212; sent me a coupon for a free package plus 3 coupons for $0.75/1. So that really saved us a lot of money!

Below you will find a MASTER LIST of the Apple A Day e-mails. As companies are emailed, they are added here (including the link). Then, if we receive some sort of appreciation in the mail, it will be included as well! 

A
Angel Soft Bath Tissue: Appreciation email + 3 &#8211; $0.55/1 coupons mailed
Apple & Eve: Emailed that they are sending coupons &#8211; received several $0.75/1 and $0.50/1 coupons

B
Bar-S: Thank you email + 4- $0.25/1 product coupon + $5.00 worth of FREE products
Bic (Email: [email protected]): Thank you email
Breyer&#8217;s Yo Crunch: 3 FREE Yo Crunch Coupons + 3 $1.00/4 coupons

C
Coffee-Mate Creamers: Free 32 oz Liquid + $0.50/1 Liquid

D
Dannon Yogurt: Appreciation Email + FREE 8 Pack or 12 Pack Drink or Cup & 2 &#8211; $1.00/1 ANY Dannon Product
DiGiorno Pizza: Appreciation Email only &#8211; no coupon
Dixie Paper Products: Appreciation Email only
Dole Fruit: Received 2 &#8211; $0.50/2 coupons; and two recipe pamphlets

E
Earthbound Farm Organic:
Edy&#8217;s: Advised were mailing coupons
Energizer Batteries: No Response

F
French&#8217;s Foods: Appreciation Email only &#8211; no coupon

G
Goody Hair Products (click the bottom link &#8211; Contact Us): No Response
Glad (Storage Products / Wraps) Appreciation E-mail only

H
Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing: Appreciation Email only
Hillshire Farm: Sending a coupon for $1/1
Hefty: Coupon for FREE product (up to $6.00 value)

I
Iams Pet Food: Received coupons &#8211; $3/1 15 lb+ bag of Dog Food; $2/1 6 lb+ bag of Dog Food; $0.50/1 24 oz Box of Dog Biscuits; B1G1 Free Canned Dog food + B1G1 Free Canned Cat food

J
Jif: 2 $0.35/1 Coupons
Johnsonville: $1.00/1 Johnsonville Sausage &#8211; 2 coupons
Juicy Juice: Appreciation Email only

K
Kashi: Appreciation Email only
KC Masterpiece: Appreciation Email only
Kingsford Charcoal
Kleenex: No response
Kozy Shack: Appreciation Email only &#8211; no coupons

L
Lysol: Appreciation Email only &#8211; no coupons

M
Marcal Small Steps: 2 &#8211; $1.00/1 Prouducts coupons
Malt-o-Meal Cereals:
McCormick: $1.50/1 McCormick Product
Mission Tortillas: No response

N
Nature Valley (Granola / Clusters): Appreciation Email only &#8211; no coupons
New York Brand Frozen Products: Coupon for Free Item (up to $3.99 value)

O
Ocean Spray Juice: Appreciation Email only &#8211; no coupons
Ore Ida: Appreciation Email &#8211; advised coupons were being mailed.
Oroweat: $1.00/1 Arnold Product (owned by Oroweat) &#8211; 2 coupons

P
Pace Foods: Thank you email
Pepperidge Farms: $0.50/1 Product coupon
Pedigree Dog Food: No response
Prego Sauces: Thank you email
Purina: 2 - $2.00/1 Purina Pet Food 72 oz (4.5 lbs)+

Q
Quilted Northern Bath Tissue: Appreciation Email only

R
Ragu: Appreciation Email only
Rhodes Rolls: Recipe Book + 5 &#8211; $0.50/1 coupons
Revlon Cosmetics: I was advised to return my product so they could look at it &#8212; but no replacement offered.

S
Secret Deodorant
Soft Soap: No response
Starkist: 2 &#8211; $0.75/2 Starkist Tuna Pouches
Stonyfield
Sweet Baby Rays BBQ Sauce: 2 Free Products, $1.00/1 + 2 -$1.00/1 Ken&#8217;s Dressing

T
Tide Detergent and/or Stain Release: Appreciation Email only &#8211; no coupons
Tyson: 3 &#8211; $1.00/1 coupons

U
Uncle Ben&#8217;s: Appreciation Email. $1.00/1 product coupon in the mail.

V
V8 Juice: No response

W
Weight Watchers Smart Ones: 3 &#8211; $0.75/1 coupons

Y
Yoplait: Appreciation email only

Z
Ziploc - SC Johnson Company: Appreciation email

Hope this helps!


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Ramen noodles? Seriously, I would rather take my chances with a case of recalled spaghettios and meatballs than eat the tasteless cardboard called Ramen noodles. Just kidding guys, whatever makes you happy is cool with me.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Actually I have a recipe somewhere for making an asian salad/coleslaw kind of thing that has ramen noodles in it. It's pretty good, and hey, lots of vegetables 

this looks pretty close
http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/ramen-coleslaw/Detail.aspx


----------



## 4sam (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks Lonesomelov !


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, my total was 21.58... so a little over. I hit the clearance rack at Big Lots yesterday. I usually don't buy their regularly priced merchandice. I got:

6 Campbell's Select Harvest soup @ 63 cents each
4 Old El Paso Hard and Soft Taco kits @ 75 cents each
5 Ocean Spray Fruit Veggie juice @ $1 each
2 Dehydrated Onion bottles @ $1 each
2 dehydrated garlic bottles @ $1 each
3 Gingerbread Apple Chip pkgs @ 50 cents each
2 Swiss Miss Hot Chocolate mix @ 50 cents each
3 Nabisco Honey Graham Crackers @ $1.10 each


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bumped for Hoggie and others.
Angie


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Nick and I have been talking a lot about preps the past week or so. I think I'll present this challenge to him, and see what we can come up with at the local bruised/dent store run by the Amish.


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok. I went to the Dreded Walmart yesterday and played the $20 game.

3o lbs of chicken leg quarters (3 bags @ 4.74/bag =$14.22)
1-2# bags of Navy beans ($1.39)
2 Premic white chili packets (1.49 x2= $2. 98)


$18.59 + Tx= $19.89

Canned 7 qts white bean chili (by adding a bag of beans that I had on hand), 
14 Qts canned chicken legs and thighs after removing skin and fat.

This fat ant isn't going to starve this winter if he can help it!


----------

